# Fragen Supreme DH V3



## mc83 (16. November 2013)

Hei, hätte Fragen zum Supreme DH V3 und zwar:

- Welchen Unterschied gibt es in den Modelljahren 2012, 2013 und 2014?
  Beim 2013er steht "new Supreme Frame"
- Da braucht man ja ein Pressfit Innenlager. Da kenne ich mich nicht so wirklich aus. Welches braucht man nun genau für eine z.b. Zee?
- Tips / Fotos zu einem Schmutzfänger für den Dämpfer?

Danke


----------



## volcom10 (27. November 2013)

ich finde den Dämpfer schutz ganz gut mehr über die Lager kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen da kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (28. November 2013)

Danke


----------



## peeeti (26. Januar 2014)

2012 bis 2014 gibts kein Unterschied, außer die Farbe! Pressfitlager sind super! musst halt einpressen Musst dir halt nen Pressfitlager für Shimano Standart holen mit der Einbaubreite von 83mm glaub ich. Schmutzfänger = schlauchstück mit kabelbinder. ist das beste


----------



## Gosch (28. Januar 2014)

die aktuellen 2014er sind etwas leichter geworden (lt Website ca. 200g)


----------



## peeeti (29. Januar 2014)

Ja weil die Wippe nimma so kompakt ist.


----------



## Hanzzzz Dampf (15. Oktober 2017)

Vor 2012 war dann das V2 nehme ich an. Wenn mich die 200g der Wippe nicht stören ist es also völlig eal welches Baujahr ich keufe?
Hatte da wo anders mal gelesen das dieses Atherton-Gerät in ein paar mehr Punkten überarbeitet wäre. Das ist also nicht der Fall!?
(Bin grad auf der Suche und möchte mir noch ein gutes 26" sichern das ich dann nicht mehr hergebe und grüble noch zwischen V3, Session, Aurum...)


----------



## Juzo (4. August 2018)

Servus, 
welche Dämpferfeder fahrt ihr bei <60kg fahr fertig?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ozzi (4. August 2018)

würde ich dir je nach dämpfer-setup zu 275/300/325er feder raten...


----------

